# Interesting times lay ahead....



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

So this time yesterday I was taking a load of photos on my DSLR of my current setup *as of last night* and here's what I came up with....

Anyway I went on a long drive today to collect something - it was very opportunist and I wouldn't have made the purchase accept these just don't exist as used machines but this was my bench as of 2 o'clock this afternoon

After pulling my very first shot of a Brazilian single origin I was finding abit uninteresting the londinium truly opened out the bean and its probably to this day one of the best espressos I've ever had.

What can I say - sold.

And a note for Reiss if your reading - bloody good job the machine is worth every single penny of what it's currently on the market and then some. Forget about all the Internet hype about thermosyphon stall and start thinking consistency without thinking about flushes (yes you flush to rinse afterwards - but that's just good housekeeping!)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

